# HELP - Do I buy pup with tear staining at 3 weeks?



## Simmion (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi All,

My partner and I are in touch with a breeder. The pup is 3 weeks old, she sent me a couple of pics and he already has a dirty face (brown/reddish colour) and around the eyes.

Does this mean it will get progressively worse as he gets older?
I've seen some other puppies at 3 weeks and they dont have this problem?

Any advice or tips would be appreciated.

S


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If a pup is dirty faced at 3 weeks I wouldn't buy there. Try a reputable exhibitor breeder. I would never choose a pup at 3 weeks anyway.


----------



## Simmion (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for that, I've not committed to buy as yet, i'm just enquiring at this stage. I'm aware Maltese are prone to tear staining, but not this early on surely?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hopefully one of our excellent breeders will weigh in on this for you. I agree with Brit, though - if their face is already dirty I would look elsewhere.

Good luck in your search! Maltese are wonderful additions to a home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cosy said:


> If a pup is dirty faced at 3 weeks I wouldn't buy there. Try a reputable exhibitor breeder. I would never choose a pup at 3 weeks anyway.


 
:goodpost:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Some Maltese pups will start to get tear staining as early as 3 to 4 weeks old. No one knows exactly why tear staining occurs but here is a technical reason for it. ABOUT TEAR STAINING 

Good luck on your search for your puppy. Maltese are one of a kind. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cosy said:


> If a pup is dirty faced at 3 weeks I wouldn't buy there. Try a reputable exhibitor breeder. I would never choose a pup at 3 weeks anyway.


The bad thing is that Maltese are white. Which means the absence of color. If anything of color comes in contact with the white hair and stays in contact for a time, the white hair will take on the color of the item next to it. The face isn't exactly "dirty" but has taken on the color of the porphrins that is excreted in the tears and saliva of the dog. It is the break down of heme and it is rusty brown in color. ABOUT TEAR STAINING

I know most of my dogs have tear staining unless I give them tetracycline to break the cycle. I am not defending myself I am just giving information. I am a questioning person and I did investigate this as time has gone on. Like I think Stacy said once, it's important to get the boogers out of their eyes everyday or the hair will stain from them.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

IF, and that's a big IF you are buying from a reputable breeder, I would not pass on a puppy just because of tear staining, or you may be passing up the perfect most wonderful puppy for your family. Tear staining is purely cosmetic. Both of my puppies have tear stains. Although it can be frustrating to deal with, most people tell me that their dog's staining went away once they were grown. I can't imagine not having my two puppies. They are very healthy and have wonderful personalities. I couldn't love them more.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Both Lacie and Tilly have mild tear staining, even as an adult, unless I keep them on antibiotics or Angel Eyes year round. I refuse to do that for the mild tear staining that they have.

I do think that 3 weeks is rather early for tear staining, though.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is it tearing staining or more around the muzzle? I've seen litters that stained around the muzzle and also stained on the mother's belly from nursing. It had no negative effect and went away once the pups were weaned.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have a picture that you could share with us? I don't know what you are talking about. Every little puppy has some minor degree of tear stains. It is the DEGREE of tear staining that would give me pause. You have to be specific here, if you want some educated advice.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

If the puppy is from a reputable show breeder I wouldn't let tear staining put you off.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

educ8m said:


> *Tear staining is purely cosmetic.*


I disagree with this. Tear staining can most certainly be a health issue. I've had several who needed surgery. It was NOT a cosmetic issue.

Also, I've spent quite a bit of money just to find out "why" the staining.
With some of my rescues a proper diet took care of it, others two weeks of anti-biotics, yet many who required surgery. Oh, and a lot are genetic. I wish it were simply cosmetic, but you never know.

Oh, and I have my wee little Johnny. He has the most stained face I've ever seen. He's cool, he's older, no health issues, it's just Johnny, and he's a love bug. I told Johnny, "as long as it's not a health issue". But then again, I'm thinking it could be allergy induced, so am working on that, as this is hard to pin point.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> I disagree with this. Tear staining can most certainly be a health issue. I've had several who needed surgery. It was NOT a cosmetic issue.
> 
> Also, I've spent quite a bit of money just to find out "why" the staining.
> With some of my rescues a proper diet took care of it, others two weeks of anti-biotics, yet many who required surgery. Oh, and a lot are genetic. I wish it were simply cosmetic, but you never know.
> ...


Knock on wood ... Snowball does not have tear staining much. He did, however, when he was a puppy. And, I think since he has been on a home cooked diet ... that must have helped in his case. 

I have noticed Snowball will really tear if he is under unusual stress, to the point I was wiping his tears ... but, that is very rare now. I do make sure there are no boogers in his eyes ... because I think they can cause tear stains ... and, the boogers have to be irritating to their eyes anyway.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Tuck had staining for a month when he was young, it went away completely for 5 months, he had a perfectly white face. And then in the span of 3 days he started staining like crazy.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

The stains are the end result of excessive tearing. Better question to ask is why is the puppy tearing so much?

Allergies? Maybe some Malts are just genetically more prone to producing excess tears.

We are very lucky with Chloe. Never had any excessive tearing in her life. She is one of the "clearest faced" Malt I have ever seen. Never had to give her TCN or Angel Eyes or any drugs. Doen't produce a lot of "eye boogies" either.

Just lucky I guess.

My advice: pass on that one. Or you'll gonna keep saying to yourself that you should have gotten another one.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was speaking DIRTY faces. A little staining is no big deal, but honestly, who buys a pup at 3 weeks anyway? As for things getting on the pups faces that can stain if left on there for a length of time.........why was it left on there at all? Clean the darn face! Sorry. I just don't understand dirty faces..nor breeders who sell 3 week old pups...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the OP is referring to putting a deposit down on a 3 week old pup.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Canada said:


> I think the OP is referring to putting a deposit down on a 3 week old pup.


How can you know what you're buying at 3 weeks? I have never understood this. I hear some breeders have waiting lists and that's fine, but you still don't put a deposit down on a specific pup. Reputable breeders take deposits on prospective litters that MAY or MAY NOT have the pup you are looking for. To judge a 3 week old pup as the pup for you is a bit like playing the lotto...in my opinion.


----------



## Simmion (Jul 10, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Sorry. I just don't understand dirty faces..nor breeders who sell 3 week old pups...


She wasn't selling to me at 3 weeks, I asked her to send me photo's.
He had a slightly mucky face, and I have since found out this was due to mummy licking his face after his milk. I have seen recent pics since, and he's perfectly white.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have had experience with tear staining which taught me that you need to find the 'reason' for the staining, not just treat the 'staining'.

My first Maltese had staining which was cured by flushing the tear ducts. Another Maltese I adopted had excessive tear staining that stopped when I had her tear ducts flushed. This is often the cause of the tear staining.

Having this flushing done while the dog is under for teeth cleaning or spaying/neutering is a good idea.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Simmion said:


> She wasn't selling to me at 3 weeks, I asked her to send me photo's.
> He had a slightly mucky face, and I have since found out this was due to mummy licking his face after his milk. I have seen recent pics since, and he's perfectly white.


 Well, there you go. Sometimes red stains on the face are due to yeast attending a wet environment. It isn't always caused by tears. I would investigate the breeder carefully, whether or not there were red yeast stains on the face. My MiMi came from a top notch breeder who gave her filtered water from a dropper bottle, but she still had red stains on her face. I still say that it is the DEGREE of staining that would suggest a health issue.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Well, there you go. Sometimes red stains on the face are due to yeast attending a wet environment. It isn't always caused by tears. I would investigate the breeder carefully, whether or not there were red yeast stains on the face. My MiMi came from a top notch breeder who gave her filtered water from a dropper bottle, but she still had red stains on her face. I still say that it is the DEGREE of staining that would suggest a health issue.


Light staining is not a big deal- heavy staining is. One of mine has never had staining, the other one has. If the staining is heavy, that would be a red flag for me and I would walk away. 
:goodpost:


----------



## jazzdoodle (Jul 20, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Light staining is not a big deal- heavy staining is. One of mine has never had staining, the other one has. If the staining is heavy, that would be a red flag for me and I would walk away.
> :goodpost:


 Aprilb, I'm in the process of searching for a little one and I don't know how to determine how much is too much? I also don't know exactly what I'm supposed to be looking for.

1. How do I know if it has good patellas?
2. What does an open fontanelle look like?
3. If there is a cream mark on the back and tail, is that going to clear up or is that bad? 
4. Should the coat be white or is it acceptable to be dark cream with some darker beige on the ears?
5. What if the nose isn't completely black or the eye don't have rims I can see?
6. How much inbreeding /linebreeding is too much?
7. What is considered a high coefficient? (I think that's the term)
8. Is there a registry that will provide inbreeding states on all breeds?
9. Do many breeders register with OFA?

I'm sorry I'm deviating from the tears but I don't want to ignore something that's important or focus on something that isn't. 

Ultimately a good personality and health is the most important but I'll admit- I want a cutie patootie. 

Thanks everyone for helping!


----------

